# Missional AND Reformed Conference



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 27, 2007)

Don't wait to register for the upcoming WSC faculty conference 18-19 January.

Information here.


rsc


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 27, 2007)

Another reason why I wish I lived in San Diego


----------

